# help find code for lap rectosigmoid colon LAR combined approach



## intelone2 (Sep 8, 2009)

i am having trouble locating the correct code for this procedure.
Laparoscopic rectosigmoid colon low anterior resection (LAR),

Total mesorectal excision (TME),

Mobilization of splenic flexure,

Colorectal end-to-end EEA 28 mm stapled anastomosis 3 cm above the anal verge,

are 44207 & 44213 correct?
Thanks in advance!


----------

